# Question on Police Cruisers



## swnpd (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it illegal for a police officer to give his vehicle to a civilian to drive? Especially if this office is on duty at the time and not with the civilian? Wouldnt this also create an insurance liability? Look forward to responses.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait, I gotta get my popcorn for this one! When he lent out his cruiser, was he wearing his hat? If not, then he's in deep trouble.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Depends, was the civilian allowed to wear his hat at the time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Does a Segway count as a vehicle in your eyes ????????


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh of course!!! My department has a raffle every year. The winners get to take a cruiser for 4 hours! Last year an 89 year old grandmother won! She took the Charger out and smoked the tires right off that bad boy! 
As a matter of fact, I let her use my hat so any MV stop she encountered, she would look official.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

On occasion, I'll toss a civilian my keys and ask them to go on a coffee run for me if I'm on a post somewhere.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

swnpd said:


> Is it illegal for a police officer to give his vehicle to a civilian to drive? Especially if this office is on duty at the time and not with the civilian? Wouldnt this also create an insurance liability? Look forward to responses.


Not sure about the cruisers.......... but you have my word that it isn't illegal to take the officer's gun and shoot it as long as you're using your head as the target...


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

Andy0921 said:


> On occasion, I'll toss a civilian my keys and ask them to go on a coffee run for me if I'm on a post somewhere.


Well on a detail you just can't leave... Good idea to let them take the cruiser, put the lights on to get the coffee faster!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its only fair since they pay your salary that you should let them use the cruiser occasionally...


----------



## swnpd (Jul 19, 2008)

I know there was a lot of sarcasic answers. However, this is happening in a town with an officer doing this. Im wondering if there is any law that stops it or not?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

If the civilian has a flag, and a hat...? GOOD TO GO!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Just the other night the boys were heading out for some soda's and I wanted to go. So I tossed my keys and hat to a local flagman wanna-be and told him to cruise around so my cruiser would be seen around. Hell, I even let him borrow my throw away gun, the one with the serial numbers filed off.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Why was this question even asked?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I ride a moose when I patrol the state forests and anytime you want to take her for a spin give me a call. BTW the clutch is a little sticky


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Oscar8 said:


> Why was this question even asked?


Why NOT ????


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

](*,)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

swnpd said:


> Is it illegal for a police officer to give his vehicle to a civilian to drive? Especially if this office is on duty at the time and not with the civilian? Wouldnt this also create an insurance liability? Look forward to responses.


huh?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

midwatch said:


> Just the other night the boys were heading out for some soda's and I wanted to go. So I tossed my keys and hat to a local flagman wanna-be and told him to cruise around so my cruiser would be seen around. Hell, I even let him borrow my throw away gun, the one with the serial numbers filed off.


We gave one to the flagmen union president and he loved it so they bargained it into the contract that they all must have at least to cruisers at details that they own (yellow lights of course), which also increases the costs of the details....

Now they sit inside them all day and sleep


----------



## swnpd (Jul 19, 2008)

This question was a serious one. We are not talking about flagmen. We are talking about an officer who has given his unmarked police cruiser to a friend to drive while he was on duty. From what has been said in town, there is no law that prevents this thus is why I asked the question to see if anyone knew or not. Does anyone have any true insight?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

swnpd said:


> Is it illegal for a police officer to give his vehicle to a civilian to drive? Especially if this office is on duty at the time and not with the civilian? Wouldnt this also create an insurance liability? Look forward to responses.


Is this a serious question?

In any event, if its not being used as an emergency vehicle its just a car. I was a civilian driving it to the Police Academy and I dont think it was illegal...... Also our civilian mechanic takes them all the time for servicing, do you think no one is allowed to drive the infamous crown vic?

If your asking if an Officer would let someone borrow the car while on duty then that question doesnt deserve an answer, although, Im sure stranger things have happened in the past.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sure it would be against dept. regs. Otherwise I call BS on the question.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Just take down his badge number and be done with it...


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the Law of Gravity may apply here (I. Newton, Chapter 17E)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You don't have to get the officer in trouble that wrote you that speeding ticket, just say he didn't have his hat on


----------



## JohnL (Oct 7, 2008)

why not here they let flagmen work the detail why not let them use cruisers also


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

HAVERHILL — Police Chief Alan DeNaro has been allowing his close friend Joseph Spero to drive DeNaro's city-issued, unmarked police cruiser after washing and waxing it as a favor.
DeNaro confirmed he let Spero, 68, a retired Haverhill police officer, drive his black Dodge Chrysler on two recent occasions back to the police station from Spero's home in the middle of the day after cleaning it. 
The chief defended the practice in an interview with The Eagle-Tribune this week, saying he has authorized Spero and two other retired Haverhill officers to drive police cars because they work traffic details for the department. Detail officers occasionally need to use a police cruiser to block a road at a construction site, DeNaro said.
"Joe wanted to do something nice for me, so I let him wax my car rather than spending city money to bring it someplace," DeNaro said. "All he did is drive it from point A in Haverhill to point B in Haverhill, about a mile.
"He wasn't paid for doing it, and he didn't receive any special privileges," the chief said. "It's not illegal, and I didn't and still don't have a problem with it."
As a result of several recent controversies involving Spero and DeNaro, the police chief has acknowledged that he and his wife are good friends with Spero and his live-in girlfriend, Eileen Dekeon, a secretary at Haverhill High School. The couples have taken vacations together, including a trip to Las Vegas and a sea cruise this year.
City Solicitor William Cox said Spero was covered by the chief's city automobile insurance while driving the unmarked cruiser, and that he knows of no state law or local policy prohibiting a civilian from driving a police car.
Nonetheless, Mayor James Fiorentini issued an executive order prohibiting any civilian from driving DeNaro's city-issued cruiser immediately after he was asked about it by a reporter last week. The mayor also said he plans to issue an order prohibiting any city worker from allowing a civilian to drive a city vehicle.
"I don't want highway guys or water guys letting anyone drive their city vehicles either," Fiorentini said. "It's all part of my plan to restrict the use of city vehicles.
"If someone wants to wash or wax a police car for free, we're appreciative," the mayor said. "But they can come down to the station to do it."
EAGLE TRIBUNE


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Soooo, now we learn this "officer" just happens to be the chief. Who cares? It didn't seem to be an issue because Spero, although retired, is now probably an auxiliary or reserve officer, right?

So who gives f*ck? What's is to ya? Something to stick to the chief? Better pick and choose your battles...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Inspector said:


> DeNaro confirmed he let Spero, 68, a retired Haverhill police officer, drive his black Dodge Chrysler on two recent occasions back to the police station from Spero's home in the middle of the day after cleaning it.


WTF is a Dodge Chrysler???

I hope this means that he will have to tie up an officer to go to the shop every day when work is done by a non-city worker on the vehicles just to move the car around. Glad to see you're making this a top priority Mayor...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im wondering if the person that posted this thread was using us to do his footwork for an article.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

So by using the screen name I am guessing you are a police officer?? 
If not you shouldnt really have the PD on your screen name...
and if you are an officer, cant you look it up? Don't they have General Laws annotated at YOUR department?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MassCopGuy?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What an Asshole, stirring a turd over something that is just advantagous to a working PO and the dept. Jerk Off find another ax to grind


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Are you too skeered to ask the Chief?


:L: If the article and original post are definitely related, I guess he would be!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im wondering if the person that posted this thread was using us to do his footwork for an article.


That's what I'm thinking.....

Lazy Press!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Soooo, now we learn this "officer" just happens to be the chief. Who cares? It didn't seem to be an issue because Spero, although retired, is now probably an auxiliary or reserve officer, right?
> 
> So who gives f*ck? What's is to ya? Something to stick to the chief? Better pick and choose your battles...


I agree!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

swnpd said:


> This question was a serious one. We are not talking about flagmen. We are talking about an officer who has given his unmarked police cruiser to a friend to drive while he was on duty. From what has been said in town, there is no law that prevents this thus is why I asked the question to see if anyone knew or not. Does anyone have any true insight?


Answer= NO!

Try something else to get him with


----------

